# Bringing used Cisco equipment to NZ



## Alodhi (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello,

I am moving to NZ within a month. I have a couple of used Cisco switches (3550) and routers at home that I bought for practice. I am planning to take these with me in my checked baggage on my flight to NZ. I just wanted to know if its okay to take these items with you. Do I need to pay import duty over the items. What is the whole procedure. 

I am travelling from Pakistan.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Bring whatever you like so long as it isn't illegal or on the list of items marked as controlled by NZ Customs or NZ MPI.


----------

